# Strange Sig Request: 10,000 Credits



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Alright the pics I am asking for may be a little... strange. The one I choose gets 10,000 credits.


*The Request:*

A sig that's somewhat colorful, and bright, I want it to look slick if that is possible. This IS a serious request. You can put the pictures anywhere you want in the picture on the right side, but here's a design I drew up rather quickly in MSpaint for what I am looking for. You can use what ever font and color you want for the text, make the text more even as well. Also If the text could be like glowing or something that would be nice. 

The images also that are attached, I just want the outlines of dog, the face, the face and body of the crazy guy, and Vin Diesel. Also you could do something to combine them all to the background, like a fade, a glow, just anything. 

The colors, do what every you want for those, like tubes, crazy lines, what ever. Just as long as you get those colors.

Also that picture on the very top right is suppose to be Vin Diesel. Any pic of Vin Diesel will do.

Here's what I'm looking for:










Pics:

*1.* Any image of Vin Diesel


*2.*









*3.*









*4.*










*Title:* GodlyMoose


*Sub-Text: *Poster of the year


*More Sub-Text:* All years


*Colors:* Light blue, Pink, light purple, light orange, light yellow, light green.


*Size:* 420 x 220 or 400 x 200

*
Avatar?:* NO


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

this might be the strangest request ive seen lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gotta be honest I do like a challenge..... I gotta do some travel for work so Im not sure if I'll have internet acess this week or not, if I do I'll try and get something in.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

So if Vin Deisel is in the top right...where does the beard guy go?


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I like a challenge but this one takes the cake... I did what I could to meet your specifications...Cheers!

Your Idea :








Realization :


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

D.P. said:


> So if Vin Deisel is in the top right...where does the beard guy go?


Bottom right. The top right is Vin Diesel, bottom left is the troll face, and the middle-ish left is the dog. I've highlighted Vin Diesel and the bearded man for you.

The thing circled in red is the bearded guy.

The thing circled in blue is Vin Diesel.

































Gara said:


> I like a challenge but this one takes the cake... I did what I could to meet your specifications...Cheers!
> 
> Your Idea :
> 
> ...



Oooooh I like that. I'll keep this open for a couple more days or to a week to see what others will come up with.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

this request is just too gay. im sorry moose but i just dont get it :dunno:


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Norway1 said:


> this request is just too gay. im sorry moose but i just dont get it :dunno:


Harsh broski, harsh. This signature, I believe represents me as a poster. All these pictures mean something.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Norway1 said:


> this request is just too gay. im sorry moose but i just dont get it :dunno:


Gay should be right up my alley. 

That sounded even worse than I thought it would...


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I guess no one wanted to make me the sig besides Gara, so he wins.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man I was gone for like a week right after this request was made and I just asumed it was filled.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Man I was gone for like a week right after this request was made and I just asumed it was filled.


It's cool bromaldehyde.


----------

